# HIS 7950 - VRM Temperatures not moving? (stuck at 25C)



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I am fairly sure my VRM temps exceed 125 when gaming since it crashes at too high volts, I have a stable 1.18 Volts 1200/1780 OC.

HWiNFO64 doesn't work, nothing works, VRMs always say 25C in every program I use... 

I even downclocked and increased volts step by step until it would crash, but GPU temps never exceeded 60 degrees.
****** stock coolers not cooling the VRMS.... :nonono:

What can I do? Are there any programs you could suggest that might work with the HIS 7950? If not, I am guessing I have to buy an aftermarket cooler :/


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Forgot to include a picture 

(Why it shows me two cards both #0, I do not know. Lolwhat :nonono: )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the two GPU's and the PSU you are using to power them?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

HD 7950 is dual processor. Software sees it as two distinct cards.

I don't quite understand the problem. Is it only that the GPU core temps are not being read accurately? That will have nothing to do with the cooler. Have you tried the Graphics Overdrive section of AMD Vision Engine?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

I only have _one_ 7950, and the VRM temperatures are stuck at 25C making me unable to overclock properly.





gcavan said:


> HD 7950 is dual processor. Software sees it as two distinct cards.


Dual Processor? I've never heard of that


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Pardon me, I am mistaken. Only the HD 7990 is dual GPU. However, most software seem to treat the HD 7950 and HD 7970 cards as dual gpu.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do you feel the need to overclock a 7950 card?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Johnny1982 said:


> Why do you feel the need to overclock a 7950 card?


"Feel" the need? I can see the need very easily whenever I play BF3 or GW2, and I doubt newer games will be any less demanding.

I could ask: Why do people buy two GTX 690's?

Enough is never enough 


Still though, what can I do about those VRM's? Is it a weird bios, is it the software.. or does my card simply not have any sensors on the VRM's?

I'm at a loss, what do I do?



:edit: and for some reason, Spoutcraft with Shaders on high just aren't fluent/fluid(?) unless I overclock and raise the volts. (Everything else is unaffected though, but that is besides the point)


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the two GPU's and the PSU you are using to power them?


I am using a Corsair TX 750 PSU, upgraded from a TX 650 since someone needed a TX650 cheap.

The 7950 I use is a stock HIS with a pretty small fan, it gets insanely loud above 60% fan speed


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

The reason why I ask is that GPU overclocking is not really beneficial and rarely gives you a boost that is worthwhile in relation to the issues/heat you may experience, not to mention increased noise as the fan will ramp up quicker to cool the GPU down.

Have you tried using MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z to doublecheck the VRM temps?

I agree enough is never enough:wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Would you care to explain what *Windows 7 "Tiny"* is ?


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> Would you care to explain what *Windows 7 "Tiny"* is ?



Ah, that would be an experiment I had failed with.. Stripping down a Windows 7 install with RT 7 Lite to delete useless stuff, though it didn't ever work out as planned.. weird crashes, so I am using a clean install again but, I realised you could just use gpedit.msc for most of the things I wanted to remove (like the Games folder on the "Start" menu) and simply delete the windows media player folder and everything. 

SSD's make you do weird things 






Johnny1982 said:


> rarely gives you a boost that is worthwhile - issues/heat - fan noise -
> 
> Have you tried using MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z to doublecheck the VRM temps?
> 
> I agree enough is never enough:wink:


Hehe, yeah I've tried pretty much everything there is! I've tried all sorts of old versions of each program aswell. No luck. They only show 25C or nothing at all. 

However I wouldn't say a 7950 overclock is not worthwhile when you only need an hour or two to get 20% more performance! :thumb:


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've noticed that overclocking GPU's only benefit with benchmarking results and for bragging rights. In games there is very small performance increase, if any. Had my Asus 560ti DCII overclocked by 110mhz on the core and made very little difference in games, benchmarks were good though.

What happens when you run the card at stock clocks? Does it still crash?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Johnny1982 said:


> I've noticed that overclocking GPU's only benefit with benchmarking results and for bragging rights. In games there is very small performance increase, if any. Had my Asus 560ti DCII overclocked by 110mhz on the core and made very little difference in games, benchmarks were good though.
> 
> What happens when you run the card at stock clocks? Does it still crash?


No, of course not. 

Like I said in the very first post; I even downclocked and increased volts step by step until it would crash, but GPU temps never exceeded 60 degrees.

Which is why I think it's the VRM's.

Can we PLEASE stay on topic? Your opinion whether overclocking is beneficial I do not care about, because it most certainly is beneficial for me.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Has your card got an aftermarket-type cooler on or is it of reference design? Maybe a aftermarket cooler will help, maybe you have a faulty card, you never know.


----------

